# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Auto-Clicker] Warlock Chimpeon Profile

## porkie

Ive been using this program for a couple of days to help level my new warlock to take some of the tedious tasks out of leveling, even though it is a macro based program I quite like the way it works and I think other may find it useful for others.

*Features of Profile*

Damage Rotation (no combos as such).
Take quests and hand in quests (it will not chose reward if needed).
Loot/Collect/Gather most common ones only.
Repair when weapon is yellow and you stand next to a fire.

*Requirements*

Chimpeon (there is a trial version if you want to try)
Set combat in game to classic mode by pressing Shift F2
This was made with using helix in mind which is easier (so no dragoncall support)
Will work low level but works best level 30 on wards
UI settings for Questing to work

Game must be in window mode with resolution of 1440x900 it may work in other resolutions but not tested

*Issues*

Does not use summon because I think this it should be used for certain situations.
I did put defensive skills in but they are toggled off, It is difficult to get a accurate pixel reading when you health goes down because the image behind is transparent also they will trigger when your out of combat.
Its a pain to use SS 
If you stand next to a NPC to long it will talk to it, just escape out.

*How to use my profile*

Install Chimpeon then go to options/import and copy the code from below



```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```

Press the home button to toggle on/off or use a simple ahk macro to toggle home with mouse button 4, see below.



```
#ifwinactive Blade & Soul
XButton1::Home]
```

This is just a share of what I' :Cool: m using and I wont be providing support for it as such, the program is quite simple to use. So if it works for you I hope you enjoy.  :Cool: 

*Updated to work on dungeon trash mobs*

----------


## GregoryFanti

Im not quit sure of what it does but i didn't worked for me

----------


## porkie

> Im not quit sure of what it does but i didn't worked for me


Hmm maybe the pixel detection differs because of different pc's. Sorry that it didn't work for you, Im also still trying to make it perform a bit better. I only started using it yesterday really and I'm still messing with the setting.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Im not quit sure of what it does but i didn't worked for me


To get Chimpeon working with certain games (maybe even Blade and Soul), you will need to enable Chimpeon's Compatibility Mode property and set it to Windows XP. Details about how to do this are detailed on the developer's website...

https://chimpeon.com/help/101_detail.php?id=11

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Hmm maybe the pixel detection differs because of different pc's. Sorry that it didn't work for you, Im also still trying to make it perform a bit better. I only started using it yesterday really and I'm still messing with the setting.


I know when you import Chimpeon configuration strings created by another user, it is often necessary to make changes to the configuration to facilitate your own game setup, screen resolution, etc. I've not tried Chimpeon with Blade and Soul myself, but from what Porkie has documented, it works! Take note about the Compatibility Mode comment mentioned above though. This may or may not need to be enabled if you're running Windows Vista, 7, 8 or 10.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.6.1.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.6.2.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.6.3.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------

